# Blitz in After Effects 6



## trakhath (6. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin kein Videomeister und ich hab ein Problem. Ich will wirklich nicht After Effects grossartig lernen, da ich nur einen Effekt brauche. So, mein Problem ist, ich zieh den film auf die Zeitleiste, will eben den Blitzeffekt hinzufügen und finde keine Einstellung über die Dauer der Präsenz des Blitzes. Ich hab AfterEffects 6 und wirklich einen Haufen Einstellungen für den Blitz aber was muss ich machen, das der Blitz nur eine halbe Sekunde Lang zu sehen ist? Oder geht das nicht und ich muss in Premiere die Ebene Ausblenden? Ich hätte halt gerne einen einzigen Blitz der eben ungefähr ne halbe bis virtel Sekunde zu sehen ist.

Dank im Vorraus


----------



## goela (7. April 2004)

Dauer stellst Du mit der Länge der Komposition in der Zeitleiste ein!
Du solltes den Blitzeffekt nicht auf den Clip ziehen, sondern eine eigene neue  Spur hinzufügen (über dem Clip), dann eine Farbfläche hinzufügen und den Effekt Blitz auf die Farbfläche anwenden.

Durch Verschieben der Spur und einstellen der Länge, kannst Du die Dauer und den beginn des Effekts beeinflussen.


----------



## trakhath (7. April 2004)

Vielen, vielen Dank.
Ich hab das Problem jetzt zwar mit Combustion gelöst, aber fürs nächste mal weiss ich bescheid.


----------

